
Feds intercept incomplete cross-border subterranean tunnel - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.ice.gov/news/releases/feds-intercept-incomplete-cross-border-subterranean-tunnel
======
aaron695
HSI said the tunnel ran from Mexico to a disused Kentucky Fried Chicken
restaurant in San Luis, Arizona, just about 200 yards (180m) north of the
border.

[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/aug/07/us-mexico-
sm...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/aug/07/us-mexico-smuggling-
tunnel-arizona-sophisticated)

